# A Bunch Of O&w's



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

While I had my camera out for another thread, I took a group shot of some of my military inspired O&W's

As a range of watches O&W have got to represent my favourite types of watch. I must have another 5 or 6 of them dating back to the 1960's 



















Mike


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice group shot Mike, that Mirage looks so good


----------



## media_mute (Apr 30, 2006)

PhilM said:


> Nice group shot Mike, that Mirage looks so good


yup- it's my second to next purchase over a Â£100


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Nice bunch!


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

very nice watches!































salmonia


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Nice watches Mike, I like the M5 in your photograph. It's funny how looking at a picture of a watch taken from another angle can change your point of view on it entirely. I'm a fan of O&W's myself.

Andrew.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Love the chrono on the right Mike, I really like O&W but I cant get on with the mercedes.

That one is beautifully clean and clear.

Andy

p.s. what is it?


----------



## bluejay (Apr 12, 2005)

foztex said:


> Love the chrono on the right Mike, I really like O&W but I cant get on with the mercedes.
> 
> That one is beautifully clean and clear.
> 
> ...


It's an O&W Flieger, but they're pretty hard to get hold of now, especially with this dial (there was one with numbers instead of batons). They were made in small numbers as it uses a NOS Valjoux 7733. Has a really nice pusher action too!


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Great collection Mike







It looks like your M-75 has the steel, rather than the plastic bezel that mine (from howard Marx) has got. I like the M-5 too, the GMT bezel suits that watch better than the time elapsed divers bezel. I've also got the Flieger with the white seconds hand (I also have the other dial if I want to change).

A good collection of some of Albert Wajs' best









cheers

Dave


----------

